# konformitätserklärung sinamics S120 ALM



## Markus (29 Mai 2010)

hat wer eine ahnung ob ich irgendwo online diese finden kann?

oder weiß jemand ob die ALM "AktiveLineModule" die DIN V VDE V 0126-1-1 erfüllen?


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Mai 2010)

Das hier?

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zg/zg2ODc1AAAA_40809465_Appr/s120-a5e02567910a.pdf

Keine Ahnung, ob ich richtig bin... Versuch macht kluch...


Gruß,

dia


----------

